# regsvr32 kann nicht registrieren



## miles (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Progammiergemeinde!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich arbeite an einer Client/Server-Anwendung mit C# und ASP.NET. Mit C# habe ich eine dll generiert. Das unangenehme daran ist, dass ich diese dll nicht registrieren kann . Sie wird geladen, aber nicht registriert. Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint nach dem Aufruf von regsvr32:

"x.dll wurde geladen, aber der DllRegisterServer-Eingangspunkt wurde nicht gefunden.
Diese Datei kann nicht registriert werden."

Die dll sollte eigentlich funktionieren und es greift auch kein Programm im Hintergrund darauf zu, sie kommt direkt frisch vom compile.

Hilfe - was tun?

eine völlig verzweifelte und frustrierte
miles


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Juni 2003)

Hast Du auf dem Zielrechner das .NET-Framework installiert?
Wenn ja, dann solltest Du trotzdem einfach mal versuchen, die DLL zu benutzen. Meiner Erfahrung nach zickt regsvr32 manchmal mit solchen Meldungen etwas rum, obwohl die Datei eigentlich registriert wurde.


----------



## miles (24. Juni 2003)

Jaja, das Framework ist installiert, er Zielrechner ist momentan noch der Entwicklungsrechner .

Ich weiß leider echt nicht, woran es sonst liegen könnte .
Die dll funktioniert auf anderen Rechnern mit beinahe den selben SQL-Statements perfekt :/.


----------



## miles (26. Juni 2003)

*Ich Dummerchen!*

Ich bin ja auch wirklich zu blöd. C# Dlls braucht man nicht händisch zu registrieren! *ggg*

Also: Problem gelöst


----------

